
The World Is Now an Airport - rosser
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/9a1e5268ff39
======
katelynsills
How can we determine what's paranoia and what's factual? Given the mind-
boggling extent of NSA programs, nearly anything could be possible, and that
makes it all the more difficult to determine the truth.

I was struck by how the art student had no way of showing whether her
misfortunes were accidental or related to her investigation. Is there a way
she could have seen who was reading her email?

~~~
simoncion
Assuming that the mail system had sufficiently detailed logs, she could have
asked her university sysadmins.

